
Show HN: Search Chicago Food Inspections - jclekberg
http://jungleinspector.com
======
jclekberg
Is there slime [1] in the ice machine of your favorite restaurant? Jungle
Inspector lets you search the results of Chicago food inspections: empowering
you to choose restaurants that meet your standards.

Criticism (as harsh as you want) is appreciated!

Which color scheme do you like better? Click the "(A)" or "(B)" superscript to
toggle them.

[1] Yes, this is a real thing. Yes, it's disgusting. Google it.

